# Schleife zur abfrage des preises und alphabetische abfrage des namen



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

public static void main(String[] args) {
	        String a = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Titel des ersten Buches ein");
	        String b = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Autor des ersten Buches ein");
	        String c = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie die ISBN Nummer des ersten Buches ein");
	        String d = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Preis des ersten Buches ein");
	        int e = Integer.parseInt(c);
	        double f = Double.parseDouble(d);
	        Book book = new Book(a,b,e,f);
 String g = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Titel des zweiten Buches ein");
 String h = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Autor des zweiten Buches ein");
 String i = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie die ISBN Nummer des zweiten Buches ein");
 String j = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Preis des zweiten Buches ein");
	        int k = Integer.parseInt(i);
	        double l = Double.parseDouble(j);
	        Book book2 = new Book(g,h,k,l);
            String m = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Titel des zweiten Buches ein");
String n = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Autor des zweiten Buches ein");
  String o = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie die ISBN Nummer des zweiten Buches ein");
String p = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Preis des zweiten Buches ein");
	        int q = Integer.parseInt(o);
	        double r = Double.parseDouble(p);
	        Book book3 = new Book(m,n,q,r);
 String sortierung = javax.swing.JOptionPane.showInputDialog
 ("Nach was sollen die Bücher sortiert werden?\r Titel=1,Autor=2,ISBN=3,Preis=4");
            int x = Integer.parseInt (sortierung);


neue klasse

   private String titel;
	    private String autor;
	    private int isbn;
	    private double preis;

	public Book (String name, String autor, int isbn, double preis) {
		this.titel = titel;
		this.autor = autor;
		this.isbn = isbn;
		this.preis = preis;

soweit bin ich erstmal gekommen aber ich weis nicht wie ich das weitermachen muss, so das mir die eingaben alphabetisch bzw. nach größe der zahl sowohl aufsteigend als auch absteigend ausgegeben werden kann
wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte wäre super


----------



## Kai008 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde ganz einfach ne Schleife und ne ArrayList nehmen, und je nach dem richtig einreihen. (add(int, Object)).
Nach Strings ordnet man per compareTo bzw. compareToIgnoreCase.
Und du musst bei der ISBN-Nr. noch die Minus entfernen lassen, bevor du es zu Integer parst. (z. B. "978-3-907080-55-9").

Ach ja, die Java-Tags sind nicht zur Zierde da, und die Variablennamen in der main würde ich überarbeiten. (Event. Array.)
Außerdem würde ich bei m - p nach den dritten Buch fragen, sonst könnte das recht verwirrend sein.


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja das mit dem dritten buch hab ich schon reingeschrieben
aber könntest du mir nen beispiel geben für die schleife, verstehe das nicht so ganz?


----------



## Kai008 (23. Dezember 2009)

Habs nicht ausgiebig getestet, aber denke so in etwa sollte es hinhauen:


```
package core;

import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.List;

import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class Main
{
	private static final byte BOOKS_TO_SORT = 3;
	
	private static final byte SORT_BY_TITLE = 1;
	private static final byte SORT_BY_ARTIST = 2;
	private static final byte SORT_BY_ISBN = 3;
	private static final byte SORT_BY_PRICE = 4;
	
	private static List<Book> sortedList;

	static
	{
		sortedList = new ArrayList<Book>();
	}
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Book[] books = new Book[BOOKS_TO_SORT];
		for(byte loopCounter = 1; loopCounter <= BOOKS_TO_SORT; loopCounter++)
		{
			String title = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Titel des "+loopCounter+". Buches ein.");
			String artist = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Author des "+loopCounter+". Buches " +
					"ein.");
			String isbn = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie die ISBN Nummer des "+loopCounter+". Buches" +
					" ein.");
			String price = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Preis des "+loopCounter+". Buches ein.");
			
			long filteredLongISBN = filterAndParseStringToLong(isbn, '-');
			double floatingPointPrice = Double.parseDouble(price);
			
			books[loopCounter - 1] = new Book(title, artist, filteredLongISBN, floatingPointPrice);
		}
		String sortTyp = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Nach welcher Kathegorie sollen die Bücher sortiert werden?" +
				System.getProperty("line.separator") +
				"(Titel = 1, Autor = 2, ISBN = 3, Preis = 4)");
		byte byteSortTyp = Byte.parseByte(sortTyp);
				
		for(Book book:books)
			setBookInRow(book, byteSortTyp);

		for(Book book:sortedList)
		{
			String s = book.getTitle() + " - " + book.getArtist() + " - " + book.getISBN() + " - " +
			book.getPrice();
			System.out.println(s);
		}
	}
	private static void setBookInRow(Book book, byte sortTyp)
	{
		if(sortedList.size() == 0)
			sortedList.add(book);
		else
		{
			int positionToAdd = 0;
			boolean breakLoop = false;
			
			if(sortedList.size() == 0)
				sortedList.add(book);
			{
				for(byte loopCounter = 0, size = (byte) sortedList.size(); (loopCounter < size) && (!breakLoop);
				loopCounter++)
				{
					Book loopBook = sortedList.get(loopCounter);
					
					if(sortTyp == SORT_BY_ARTIST ^ sortTyp == SORT_BY_TITLE)
					{
						String lexicographicalCompareString = null;
						if(sortTyp == SORT_BY_TITLE)
						{
							lexicographicalCompareString = book.getTitle();
							if(lexicographicalCompareString.compareTo(loopBook.getTitle()) <= 0)
							{
								positionToAdd = loopCounter;
								breakLoop = true;
							}
						}
						else if(sortTyp == SORT_BY_ARTIST)
						{
							lexicographicalCompareString = book.getArtist();
							if(lexicographicalCompareString.compareTo(loopBook.getArtist()) <= 0)
							{
								positionToAdd = loopCounter;
								breakLoop = true;
							}
						}
					}
					else if(sortTyp == SORT_BY_ISBN)
					{
						long isbn = book.getISBN();
						if(isbn < loopBook.getISBN())
						{
							positionToAdd = loopCounter;
							breakLoop = true;
						}
					}
					else if(sortTyp == SORT_BY_PRICE)
					{
						double price = book.getPrice();
						if(price < loopBook.getPrice())
						{
							positionToAdd = loopCounter;
							breakLoop = true;
						}
					}
				}
			}
			sortedList.add(positionToAdd, book);			
		}
	}
	private static long filterAndParseStringToLong(String stringToFilter, char charToRemove)
	{
		String result = null;
		for(byte b = 0, strSize = (byte) stringToFilter.length(); b < strSize; b++)
		{
			char c = stringToFilter.charAt(b);
			if(c != charToRemove)
			{
				String s = String.valueOf(c);
				if(result != null)
					result+= s;
				else
					result = s;
			}
		}
		return(Long.parseLong(result));
	}
	private static class Book
	{
		private String title;
		private String artist;
		private long isbn;
		private double price;
		
		public Book(String title, String artist, long filteredLongISBN, double floatingPointPrice)
		{
			super();
			this.title = title;
			this.artist = artist;
			this.isbn = filteredLongISBN;
			this.price = floatingPointPrice;
		}
		private String getTitle()
		{
			return(title);
		}
		private String getArtist()
		{
			return(artist);
		}
		private long getISBN()
		{
			return(isbn);
		}
		private double getPrice()
		{
			return(price);
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

vielen dank werd das gleich mal testen


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja das funktioniert super, allerdings fehlt mir noch die Eingabe ob es absteigend oder aufsteigend sortiert werden soll. Aber vielen dank


----------



## Kai008 (23. Dezember 2009)

nP, das ist eh auch einfach. Eine zusätzliche JOptionPane, und je nach Ergebniss eventuell die Prüfung umdrehen.
Falls du irgend eine Zeile nicht kapierst, frag ruhig.


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja zeile 21 was gibt die mir an?


----------



## Kai008 (23. Dezember 2009)

Das schreibt eine neue Instance in die Variable. Die Variable ist nur ein "Platzhalter" für eine Instance im RAM, aber natürlich muss man auch eine Instance mit new erstellen und in die Variable die Instance "schreiben", also der Variable sagen auf welche Instance sie verweißen soll.

Falls du aber den static-Constructor drum herum meinst, der Code darin wird beim ersten Zugriff auf die Klasse ausgeführt (egal ob per Instance wie ne neue Erzeugung, oder per statische Methode), kann aber natürlich nur auf statische Methoden und Variablen zugreifen, da zu den Zeitpunkt noch keine Instance existieren kann.


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

wie kann ich das denn einstellen so das ich nur die titel oder den preis in rihenfolge ausgegeben bekomme?


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

bin echt nicht der fuchs in programmieren und finde das auch nicht so einfach nazuvolziehen wie du das gemacht hast


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

müsste eigentlich auch die ausgaben in einer gesonderten klasse book augegeben bekommen


----------



## Kai008 (23. Dezember 2009)

Zeile 50:


```
String s = book.getTitle() + " - " + book.getArtist() + " - " + book.getISBN() + " - " + book.getPrice();
```

Diese Zeile erstellt den String, der ausgegeben wird.

Zuerst mal die Variablen, die angeben ob Name oder Author ausgegeben wird. (Am einfachsten unter die alten Typangabe unte Zeile 15 mit Leerzeilen zum 
zusammenfügen):


```
private static final boolean OUTPUT_WAS_NAMES = true;
private static final boolean OUTPUT_WAS_ARTIST = false;
```

oder umgekehrt.

Dann unter Zeile 47 (ohne den obrigen) die Abfragen:


```
if(OUTPUT_WAS_NAMES ^ OUTPUT_WAS_ARTIST)
{
	for(Book book:sortedList)
	{
		String s = null;
		if(OUTPUT_WAS_NAMES)
			s = book.getTitle();
		else
			s = book.getArtist();
		System.out.println(s);
	}
}
else
	throw new Error("Illegal Output-Mode selected. (Non Output or both Output selected, possible is only " +
			"XOR Output Mode.");
```

Kannst du natürlich (was imho sogar besser wäre) am Anfang der main hinpflastern (gemeint ist die Prüfung und natürlich nicht die Schleife), aber hier ist sie finde ich schöner aufgehoben.



> bin echt nicht der fuchs in programmieren und finde das auch nicht so einfach nazuvolziehen wie du das gemacht hast


Deshalb sage ich ja, du sollst jede nicht-klare Zeile hinterfragen, sollst ja auch was lernen. Sonst wärst du im "Kostenlosen Stellenangebots-Forum" besser aufgehoben.



> müsste eigentlich auch die ausgaben in einer gesonderten klasse book augegeben bekommen


Sorry, das verstehe ich nicht. System.out.println(Object) gibt aus, und die befinde sich in der Main.


Edit: Hoppla, 2 Bugs gefixt. *schäm*


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

damit meinte ich das wir 2 klassen brauchen wobei die eingaben in der klasse bocksorter gemacht werden sollen und die ausgabe in der klasse bock gegeben werden sollen


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

was  sagt mir den das was du mir zuletzt geschickt hast? versteh ich nicht und die letzte zeile wird auch rot angezeigt.


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

ah doch ich glaub jetzt versteh ich es so langsam, aber ich muss ja wenn ich die isbn nummer vergleiche nur die ausgegeben bekommen, wenn ich den titel vergleiche nur die drei titel und wenn ich den autor vergeliche nur die drei namen und bei denpreisen nur die drei preise bekommen.
allerdings versteh ich die letzte zeile trotzdem nicht


----------



## Kai008 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ist mir gerade aufgefallen, habe versehendlich 2 Fehler gemacht.
Zum einen fehlte das Anführungszeichen des Strings im Konstruktor des Errors, und eine Methode des book's habe ich aus Gewohnheit falsch geschrieben. Habs oben korrigiert.

Die erste Zeile checkt zuerst mal, ob nur eine der beiden boolean's true ist, und gibt sonst am Ende den Error aus, wenn beide oder keine 'true' gesetzt sind. (Wie du ja sagtest.)
Danach kommt die Schleife, die der Reihe nach die Book-Daten aus der Schleife zurückgibt. Je nach dem welche der beiden boolean's gesetzt ist, wird in die Variable 's' der Titel oder Author geschrieben, und per System.out.println(Object) ausgegeben.

Wie soll denn die Ausgabe ablaufen? Wenn du nur so wie ich jetzt in die Konsole schreiben sollst ist es egal, wo die Abfrage abläuft, ich kann sie aber auch problemlos verlagern.


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

public final static int SORT_ASC = 1;
	public final static int SORT_DESC = 2;

String message = "Nach "+sorttyp;
		switch(direction){
			case (BookSorter.SORT_ASC):
				message += " absteigend sortiert: \n";
				for(int i = 0; i < sorted_books.size(); i++){
					message += sorted_books.get(i).getTitel() + "\n";
				}
				break;
			case (BookSorter.SORT_DESC):
				message += " aufsteigend sortiert: \n hi";
				for(int i = sorted_books.size() - 1; i >= 0; i--){
					message += sorted_books.get(i).getTitel() + "\n";
				}
				break;
		}
		return message;

so ich hab mal versuch das aufwerts und abwerts angeben zu lassen aber weis nicht ob das so stimmt und ob ich das so einbauen kann und wo?


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

ok das geht so nicht


----------



## Kai008 (23. Dezember 2009)

Auch wenn die Variablennamen nicht mit dem, was ich geschrieben habe übereinstimmen, und "sorttyp" eine Zahlvariable ist und da nicht hineinpasst sollte es an sich so funktionieren.
Für Zeilenumbruch nutzt du besser

```
System.getProperty("line.separator")
```

Die Methode rufst du einfach statt


```
for(Book book:sortedList)
{
	String s = null;
	if(OUTPUT_WAS_NAMES)
		s = book.getTitle();
	else
		s = book.getArtist();
	System.out.println(s);
}
```

auf, und übergibst das ergebniss an die Methode


```
public static void output(String output)
{
	System.out.println(output);
}
```

die du in die Klasse Book schreibst.
Dann Erfolgt die Ausgabe auch in der Klasse.

Die letzte Zeile gibt einfach den StackTrace aus.


----------



## Kai008 (23. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir funktioniert er einwandfrei, auch wenn dann natürlich wieder die Prüfung fehlt, was eigendlich ausgegeben werden soll.
Hier noch mal komplett meiner:


```
package core;

import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.List;

import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class Main
{
	private static final byte BOOKS_TO_SORT = 2;
	
	private static final byte SORT_BY_TITLE = 1;
	private static final byte SORT_BY_ARTIST = 2;
	private static final byte SORT_BY_ISBN = 3;
	private static final byte SORT_BY_PRICE = 4;
	
	private static final boolean OUTPUT_WAS_NAMES = true;
	private static final boolean OUTPUT_WAS_ARTIST = false;
	
	private final static int SORT_ASC = 1;
	private final static int SORT_DESC = 2;
	
	private static List<Book> sortedList;

	static
	{
		sortedList = new ArrayList<Book>();
	}
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Book[] books = new Book[BOOKS_TO_SORT];
		for(byte loopCounter = 1; loopCounter <= BOOKS_TO_SORT; loopCounter++)
		{
			String title = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Titel des "+loopCounter+". Buches ein.");
			String artist = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Author des "+loopCounter+". Buches " +
					"ein.");
			String isbn = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie die ISBN Nummer des "+loopCounter+". Buches" +
					" ein.");
			String price = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Preis des "+loopCounter+". Buches ein.");
			
			long filteredLongISBN = filterAndParseStringToLong(isbn, '-');
			double floatingPointPrice = Double.parseDouble(price);
			
			books[loopCounter - 1] = new Book(title, artist, filteredLongISBN, floatingPointPrice);
		}
		String sortTyp = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Nach welcher Kathegorie sollen die Bücher sortiert werden?" +
				System.getProperty("line.separator") +
				"(Titel = 1, Autor = 2, ISBN = 3, Preis = 4)");
		byte byteSortTyp = Byte.parseByte(sortTyp);
		
		String sortDirectory = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("In welche Richtung sortieren?" +
				System.getProperty("line.separator") +
				"(Aufsteigend = 1, Absteigend = 2)");
		byte byteSortDirectory = Byte.parseByte(sortDirectory);

		for(Book book:books)
			setBookInRow(book, byteSortTyp);
		
		if(OUTPUT_WAS_NAMES ^ OUTPUT_WAS_ARTIST)
		{
			for(Book book:sortedList)
			{
				String output = createOutputString(byteSortDirectory);
				Book.output(output);
			}
		}
		else
			throw new Error("Illegal Output-Mode selected. (Non Output or both Output selected, possible is only " +
					"XOR Output Mode.");
	}
	private static void setBookInRow(Book book, byte sortTyp)
	{
		if(sortedList.size() == 0)
			sortedList.add(book);
		else
		{
			int positionToAdd = 0;
			boolean breakLoop = false;
			
			if(sortedList.size() == 0)
				sortedList.add(book);
			{
				for(byte loopCounter = 0, size = (byte) sortedList.size(); (loopCounter < size) && (!breakLoop);
				loopCounter++)
				{
					Book loopBook = sortedList.get(loopCounter);
					
					if(sortTyp == SORT_BY_ARTIST ^ sortTyp == SORT_BY_TITLE)
					{
						String lexicographicalCompareString = null;
						if(sortTyp == SORT_BY_TITLE)
						{
							lexicographicalCompareString = book.getTitle();
							if(lexicographicalCompareString.compareTo(loopBook.getTitle()) <= 0)
							{
								positionToAdd = loopCounter;
								breakLoop = true;
							}
						}
						else if(sortTyp == SORT_BY_ARTIST)
						{
							lexicographicalCompareString = book.getArtist();
							if(lexicographicalCompareString.compareTo(loopBook.getArtist()) <= 0)
							{
								positionToAdd = loopCounter;
								breakLoop = true;
							}
						}
					}
					else if(sortTyp == SORT_BY_ISBN)
					{
						long isbn = book.getISBN();
						if(isbn < loopBook.getISBN())
						{
							positionToAdd = loopCounter;
							breakLoop = true;
						}
					}
					else if(sortTyp == SORT_BY_PRICE)
					{
						double price = book.getPrice();
						if(price < loopBook.getPrice())
						{
							positionToAdd = loopCounter;
							breakLoop = true;
						}
					}
				}
			}
			sortedList.add(positionToAdd, book);			
		}
	}
	private static String createOutputString(byte sortDirectory)
	{
		String message = null;
		
		switch(sortDirectory)
		{
			case(SORT_ASC):
				message = "Absteigend sortiert:" + System.getProperty("line.separator");
				for(int i = 0; i < sortedList.size(); i++)
					message+= sortedList.get(i).getTitle() + System.getProperty("line.separator");
				break;
			
			case(SORT_DESC):
				message = "Aufsteigend sortiert:" + System.getProperty("line.separator");
				for(int i = sortedList.size() - 1; i >= 0; i--)
					message+= sortedList.get(i).getTitle() + System.getProperty("line.separator");
				break;
		}
		return message;
	}
	
	private static long filterAndParseStringToLong(String stringToFilter, char charToRemove)
	{
		String result = null;
		for(byte b = 0, strSize = (byte) stringToFilter.length(); b < strSize; b++)
		{
			char c = stringToFilter.charAt(b);
			if(c != charToRemove)
			{
				String s = String.valueOf(c);
				if(result != null)
					result+= s;
				else
					result = s;
			}
		}
		return(Long.parseLong(result));
	}
	private static class Book
	{
		private String title;
		private String artist;
		private long isbn;
		private double price;
		
		public Book(String title, String artist, long filteredLongISBN, double floatingPointPrice)
		{
			super();
			this.title = title;
			this.artist = artist;
			this.isbn = filteredLongISBN;
			this.price = floatingPointPrice;
		}
		private String getTitle()
		{
			return(title);
		}
		private String getArtist()
		{
			return(artist);
		}
		private long getISBN()
		{
			return(isbn);
		}
		private double getPrice()
		{
			return(price);
		}
		public static void output(String output)
		{
			System.out.println(output);
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

dann gibt er mir aber trotzdem alle an und nicht nur einen und er gibt mir die auch nicht alphabetisch oder nach kleinster nummer/ preis an?


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

doch muss wohl ein fehler gemacht haben, jetzt geht das


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

aber alphabetisch ordnen tut er das nicht?


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

der sollte das ja wenn beispielsweis nach höhe des preises sortieren oder alphabetisch aufwärts oder abwärts sortieren!


----------



## Kai008 (23. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir schon.


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

ja jetzt geht das bei mir auch nur in meiner klasse book muss ich das wohl noch irgendwie ändern, da geht das noch nicht
aber schonmal vielen vielen dank das du dir soviel mühe gemacht hast um mir das nahezubringen!


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

else
	            throw new Error("Illegal Output-Mode selected. (Non Output or both Output selected, possible is only " +
	                    "XOR Output Mode.");
kann ich die zeile löschen?
weil mir angezeigt wird das die zeile nie gelesen wird


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

ok geht hab es mal ausprobiert
wie gesagt nochmals vielen dank
kann ich mich nochmal irgendwie an dich wenden, wenn ich zu dem programm noch ne frage habe?
muss jetzt gleich mal kurz weg, aber wäre super wenn das irgendwie gehen würde?


----------



## Kai008 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja, schreib einfach hier rein, dann können dir andere sicher auch helfen.

Die Zeile ist dazu da, falls die beiden boolean falsch gesetzt werden, da sie final sind meint die IDE, dass die Zeile nicht gelesen wird, da sie sich ja nicht ändern können. Setzt du beide boolean auf den selben Wert, wird nur der else-Teil ausgeführt.
Aber das wiederspräche ja deinen Satz



> ...das ich nur die titel *oder* den preis in rihenfolge...


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

ok danke, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen dass die ausgabe doch nicht alphabetisch ist sondern nur aufsteigend  oder abfallend ist jenachdem wie ich das eingegeben habe


----------



## Kai008 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ähm, das kapiere ich nicht. Aufsteigend/Abfallend sind doch nur Sortierungsformen, die nur Möglich sind wenn überhaupt eine Sortierung vorliegt.


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

ja irgendwie muss das aber noch alphabetisch geordnet werden und der gibt mir auch keinen preis aus sondern nur titel oder autor


----------



## Kai008 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe eine Alphabetische Sortierung.
Gebe ich z. B. Buchtitle A, B, C ab wird mir je nach Richtung



> A
> B
> C



oder



> C
> B
> A



ausgegeben.

DIe Ausgabe kannst du dir sicher auch alleine bauen, du musst im String der ausgegeben wird einfach mit den restlichen Methoden die Ausgabe abändern.


----------



## Johnny8519 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja aber wenn ich B,C,A angebe bekomme ich ja nicht a,b,c oder c,b,a,oder?


----------

